# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  So sánh các phương pháp gia công kim loại hiện nay

## tienvu

Với sự phát triển nhanh chóng của ngành công nghiệp gia công kim loại hiện nay, do nhu cầu sản xuất, nhu cầu cắt các vật liệu kim loại có chất liệu, độ dày, hình dạng khác nhau tăng lên rất nhiều, điều này đặt ra thách thức không nhỏ cho ngành gia công kim loại. Sự cạnh tranh trong ngành gia công kim loại ngày càng trở nên gay gắt và quyết liệt hơn bao giờ hết giữa các phương pháp gia công. Ngày nay, công nghệ cắt kim loại trên thị trường đang trong quá trình chuyển đổi từ công nghệ cũ sang công nghệ mới, với nhiều phương pháp gia công cắt gọt kim loại khác nhau. Vậy làm thế nào để lựa chọn được một trong rất nhiều phương pháp gia công kim loại phù hợp nhất với cơ sở sản xuất của bạn?

Trước hết chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu về ưu nhược điểm của công nghệ cắt kim loại truyền thống. Phương pháp gia công cắt kim loại truyền thống chủ yếu bao gồm máy cắt thủ công, máy đột lỗ, cắt bằng hồ quang điện (cắt plasma) hoặc ngọn lửa khí, và cắt kim loại bằng tia nước áp suất cao.


cắt oxygas thủ công

*Máy cắt thép tấm*


máy cắt sắt tấm 

Máy cắt tôn, hay còn được gọi là máy cắt thép tấm, là một loại máy sử dụng một lưỡi cắt chuyển động thẳng qua lại so với lưỡi dao kia để cắt thép tấm. Loại máy này chỉ dùng cho việc gia công cắt những chi tiết đơn giản, có độ dày mỏng và không yêu cầu chất lượng cao, chủ yếu áp dụng để gia công tấm kim loại chỉ cần cắt thẳng. Loại thiết bị này có giá thành thấp và vận hành đơn giản. Khi sử dụng các loại máy cắt thép tấm thủ công này sẽ không có sự linh hoạt, không hỗ trợ cắt nhiều mẫu, hình dạng khác nhau, năng suất thấp.

*Máy đột*


máy đột 

Máy đột là loại máy công nghiệp chuyên gia công đột dập kim loại. Máy đột chủ yếu thích hợp để cắt các chi tiết đơn giản như lỗ vuông và lỗ tròn, giúp cải thiện tính linh hoạt trong xử lý đường cong. Một số phôi tấm kim loại cụ thể có thể được gia công cùng một lúc và tốc độ xử lý của các tấm mỏng rất nhanh. Tuy nhiên nhược điểm của máy đột là: khả năng dập các tấm kim loại dày còn hạn chế, đối tượng gia công chủ yếu là các tấm thép cacbon có kích thước dưới 2mm, tiếng ồn khi gia công phát ra rất lớn. Ngoài ra còn phải kể đến các nhược điểm khác của máy đột như: mất chi phí gia công khuôn mẫu, vấn đề bảo dưỡng khuôn mẫu cho đến cả thời gian chế tạo khuôn mẫu…

*Cắt OxyGas bằng tay*


kỹ thuật cắt oxygas

Cắt bằng ngọn lửa khí là phương pháp cắt nhiệt ban đầu, cụ thể là cắt bằng khí. Cắt ngọn lửa là cắt khí tự nhiên được sử dụng rộng rãi. Giá thành của các thiết bị cắt bằng ngọn lửa thấp, nó hỗ trợ việc cắt các tấm thép dày, và trên thị trường có một kho dự trữ rất lớn; nhược điểm của nó là mạch cắt quá rộng, tốc độ cắt chậm, và hiệu suất sử dụng của tấm thấp. Nó chỉ thích hợp cho các sản phẩm chế biến thô và yêu cầu gia công lại.

*Cắt bằng tia plasma*
Cắt plasma là một phương pháp xử lý sử dụng nhiệt của hồ quang plasma nhiệt độ cao để làm nóng chảy và bay hơi phần kim loại hoặc một phần vết cắt của phôi và sử dụng động lượng của plasma tốc độ cao để loại bỏ kim loại nóng chảy tạo thành vết cắt. Ưu điểm của cắt plasma là tốc độ cắt nhanh, cắt được nhiều loại kim loại khó cắt bằng oxy, đặc biệt là đối với kim loại màu. Nhược điểm là đường cắt rộng hơn, bề mặt cắt không nhẵn, dễ sinh ra lượng lớn bụi kim loại,… An toàn sản xuất không thể được đảm bảo một cách hiệu quả. ra lượng lớn bụi kim loại,… 
 

*Cắt kim loại bằng tia nước áp suất cao*
Cắt bằng nước áp suất cao, thường được gọi là cắt “tia nước”, phương pháp này sử dụng công nghệ cắt tia nước tốc độ cao, có đặc điểm là công suất cắt mạnh, chi phí đầu tư ban đầu cao, được áp dụng để cắt nhiều loại vật liệu và thích ứng với việc cắt gọt tấm dày. Nhược điểm là “cắt tia nước” khi cắt với độ cứng cao hoặc tấm dày, tốc độ trở nên chậm, và vật tư tiêu hao cao.

Các phương pháp gia công cắt kim loại truyền thống nêu trên được các cơ sở gia công cơ khí biết đến và áp dụng do ưu điểm về giá cả và chức năng của chúng, tuy nhiên trong quá trình sản xuất, các phương pháp cắt kim loại truyền thống cnxg có những nhược điểm.Việc gia công kim loại thô và cần một lượng lớn khuôn hỗ trợ đã dẫn đến việc tăng chi phí sản xuất và gây lãng phí thời gian, nhân lực vật lực. Ngoài ra, với quy trình sản xuất phức tạp, chất lượng sản phẩm không đồng đều và tốc độ sản xuất không cao là điều phổ biến. Để khắc phục vấn đề sản xuất này và phù hợp với sự phát triển của thời đại, máy cắt laser fiber đã ra đời.

*Gia công cắt kim loại bằng máy cắt laser*
Máy cắt laser là loại máy hoạt động dựa vào sự tập trung ánh sáng laser phát ra từ tia laser thành chùm tia laser công suất cao và mật độ cao thông qua hệ thống đường dẫn quang học. Chùm tia laze chiếu vào bề mặt của phôi để làm cho phôi đạt đến điểm nóng chảy hoặc điểm sôi, và khí áp suất cao đồng trục với chùm tia sẽ thổi bay kim loại nóng chảy hoặc hóa hơi để đạt được mục đích cắt. Quá trình cắt laser sử dụng chùm ánh sáng vô hình thay vì dao cắt cơ học truyền thống. Máy cắt laser còn có thể cắt được những chi tiết phức tạp và tạo ra năng suất cao.
 

So với các phương pháp cắt truyền thống, máy cắt laser có đặc điểm là độ chính xác cắt cao hơn, tốc độ cắt nhanh hơn, bề mặt cắt phẳng và mịn. Quá trình xử lý không tiếp xúc giữa đầu laser và phôi sẽ không gây ra vết xước trên bề mặt của phôi, không mất thời gian gia công lại sản phẩm. Máy cắt laser có độ chính xác cao trong sản xuất gia công, cải thiện việc sử dụng vật liệu và tiết kiệm chi phí sản xuất. Máy cắt laser hỗ trợ cắt được mọi file đồ họa và ký tự phức tạp thông qua các ứng dụng cắt chuyên nghiệp được điều khiển bởi máy tính, tiết kiệm đáng kể chi phí nhân công và thời gian cho doanh nghiệp, thực hiện quy trình và sản xuất tự động ở mức độ cao, đồng thời chất lượng cắt cũng nâng cao hiệu quả sản xuất. Máy cắt laser không những chỉ thích hợp để gia công các chi tiết chính xác mà còn dùng để gia công các tấm kim loại lớn và đường ống. 

Hiện nay máy cắt laser đóng vai trò quan trọng trong ngành gia công kim loại.  Không chỉ cắt giảm quy trình gia công sản phẩm, cải thiện nhanh chóng hiệu quả sản xuất mà còn giảm tỷ lệ tiêu hao nguyên liệu. Do có nhiều triển vọng phát triển nên nhiều doanh nghiệp như các cơ sở gia công cơ khí, xưởng sơn tĩnh điện, cơ sở sản xuất tủ điện, cơ khí chính xác… đã đầu tư và sử dụng máy cắt laser để sản xuất.

Ngày nay, máy cắt laser đã được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong ngành sản xuất ô tô, trang trí nội ngoại thất, y tế, quảng cáo, máy xây dựng, máy nông nghiệp, thiết bị điện, công nghiệp đóng tàu, thiết bị điện lạnh và các ngành công nghiệp khác. Trong tương lai, thị trường sử dụng máy cắt laser sẽ không ngừng mở rộng. Máy cắt laser sẽ là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất để tăng lợi nhuận doanh nghiệp, nâng cao năng lực cạnh tranh của doanh nghiệp

Là nhà sản xuất máy cắt laser cao cấp. MTA đã ra mắt nhiều dòng máy cắt laser fiber cho khách hàng lựa chọn để đáp ứng các nhu cầu sản xuất khác nhau, bao gồm máy cắt laser fiber với đa dạng các khổ cắt như 1,5x3m, 2x4m, 2x6m,... cùng với nguồn cắt Laser công suất 1KW, 2KW, 6KW, 12KW,... Dây chuyền sản xuất máy cắt laser được MTA sản xuất kép kín theo đúng quy trình và tiêu chuẩn của hệ thống quản lý chất lượng, sản phẩm đã được bán cho nhiều khách hàng trên khắp cả nước.

CÔNG TY HỆ THỐNG TỰ ĐỘNG MTA

Website: https://maycncmta.com/ -  https://cnc24h.com/

Hà Nội: Số 38 TT6.2 Khu Đô Thị Đại Kim Nguyễn Xiển, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội

Hồ Chí Minh:Số 25A, Đường 24, P. Linh Đông, Q. Thủ Đức,TP.  Hồ Chí Minh

Xưởng sản xuất: X. Phú Mãn, H. Quốc Oai, TP. Hà Nội


Phòng kinh doanh bán máy:

Mr. Tiến 0934 256 266 - 0964 698 266, Email: kinhdoanh2.cnc24h@gmail.com

Chúng tôi cam kết luôn mang đến những giải pháp tiên tiến, chất lượng, bền đẹp làm hài lòng quý khách!

----------

